# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Aίσθημα παλμών-ταχυκαρδία!!!

## minaspap

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη!Εδω και κανα 3ωρο περιπου εχω αισθημα παλμων και ταχυκαρδια...οι παλμοι δεν πεφτουν κατω απο 110 και εφτασαν μεχρι και 137 καποια στιγμη.Εχω χρονια προβλημα με αγχος και κρισεις πανικου,μπορει να ειναι απο αυτο?Εχει συμβει ποτε σε καποιον/α απο σας?Την παρασκευη που μας περασε ειχα πονους στο στηθος και δυσπνοια,ακομα μια φορα με επιασε φοβος οτι θα παθω εμφραγμα...πηγα στα επειγοντα ενος νοσοκομειου οπου μου εκαναν εξετασεις αιματος και 2 φορες καρδιογραφημα.Ολα βγηκαν φυσιολογικα,απλα και στα 2 καρδιογραφηματα ειχα ταχυκαρδια...με ρωτησε ο καρδιολογος αν αγχονωμαι ευκολα η φοβαμαι ευκολα,του απαντησα ναι και μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο αυτο και οτι η ταχυκαρδια που εχω λεγεται φλεβοκομβικη.Υπαρχει καποιο αλλο μελος με ιδια ταχυκαρδια??

----------


## elis

εχουμε τετοια παιδια εδω αμα βιαζεσαι διαβασε κανενα αλλο θεμα να ενημερωθεισ
αλλιωσ περιμενε σε αυτο να το δουνε να σου πουνε

----------


## Stavros

Mina το έχεις ξαναπάθει??

----------


## minaspap

Stavro ναι το εχω ξαναπαθει αρκετες φορες,απλα ειναι πολυ τρομαχτικο οταν συμβαινει και κραταει τοση ωρα!Μου μιλησε ο καρδιολογος στο νοσοκομειο για ενα φαρμακo,tenormin λεγεται και ειναι β-αναστολεις,μου ειπε οτι βοηθαει ριχνωντας τους παλμους.Υπαρχει καποιο μελος εδω μεσα που να ειχε παρομοιο προβλημα και να πηρε β-αναστολεις?Ξερει κανεις αν βοηθανε ατομα σαν εμενα με πολυ αγχος?

----------


## Νεραιδα

Εγω οταν είχα κρίσεις πανικού ,μου είχε δώσει η καρδιολόγος χαπακι για την ταχυκαρδία που δεν σταματούσε κ εμενα αλλα βοηθησε λιγο. Δεν θυμαμαι ονομασια καθολου!
Όσο λιγοτερο ασχολεισαι μαζι του, τόσο γρηγοροτερα θα σε αφησει παντως οπως και να εχει!!!

----------


## γελα πολυ

Μην αγχωνεσαι ...οταν ειμαστε αγχωμενοι και βρισκομαστε σε πανικο τ σωμα ειναι σεβετοιμοτητα να τρεξει να ξεφυγει , χτυπαει δηλαδη λαθος συναγερμος οτι υπαρχει κυνδινος ενω στην ουσια δεν υπαρχει..ετσι ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι, λαχανιαζεις, αισθανεσαι πιεση στην αναπνοη ιδρωνεις..δεν παθαινεις τιποτα απολυτως ..Επισης οταν αγχωνομαστε εχουμε και αισθημα παλμων...σκεψου οτι οταν γυμναζομαστε οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν παντα πανω απο 130.. Να λυνεις στη καθημερινοτητα οτι σε αγχωνει , να βλεπεις τα προβληματα σ πιο μικρα, να γυμναζεσαι εντατικακαι με λιγο ενταση, να κανεις αυτα π σε ευχαριστουν κ σε γεμιζουν ετσι ωστε να τα ελαττωσεις τα συμπτωματα.. Δεν ξερω αν καπνιζεις κ ολας...γτ τ τσιγαρο οταν εχεις κανει πολλα τσιγαρα ενα μπερδεμα τ νιωθεις ειδικα οταν εισαι αγχωμενος ..μην δινεις σημασια ... Απλα αλλαξε οπτικη ...και λυσε τη ριζα των προβληματων π σ προκαλουν αγχος...χαλλλαραααα!!!!

----------


## Fleur

εγω πριν αρχίσω την αγωγή ξυπνουσα καθε πρωι και ενιωθα οτι γινοταν σεισμος. αμ δε. εγω κουνιομουν απο την ταχυκαρδια. κρατουσε λιγο και μετα παλι. ετσι ξυπνουσα δηλαδη.. ειναι ξεκαθαρα αγχος. ειχα μονιμα φυσιολογικη πιεση και παλμους πανω απο 100. θελει μια διαχειριση του αγχους

----------


## nick_electro

φλεβοκομβικη - ο ίδιος τύπος ταχυκαρδίας που έχεις
και όταν αθλείσαι. είναι φυσιολογικός.
από την αδρεναλίνη ανεβαίνει τόσο ψιλά.
εγώ έχω πιάσει 200 παλμούς από τον φόβο.
δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα από αυτό.
απλός είναι ενοχλητικό.
όταν τρέχεις και έχεις το
ίδιο δεν το δίνεις και τόσο σημασία γιατί είσαι σε κίνηση.

----------


## Perfecto

Καλησπερα minaspap.Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα με σενα επιανα 130 παλμους το λεπτο.πηγα στο γιατρο και μου ειπε φλεβοκομβικη ταχυκαρδια.μου δωσε ενα χαπι β αναστολης που χαμηλωνει τους παλμους.το πηρα καμια βδομαδα.ειναι ψυχολογικο μου ειπε ο γιατρος.μην ανησυχεις λοιπον δεν εισαι η μονη !!!

----------


## Phatox

μινα εγω θα κρατησω αυτα που ειπες * εχω αισθημα παλμων και ταχυκαρδια, Εχω χρονια προβλημα με αγχος και κρισεις πανικου* καλα εκανες και πηγες σε καρδιολογο οπως λεει ο nick ο ελεκτρονακιας, μη το δινεις σημασια. Ο perfecto λεει *ειναι ψυχολογικο μου ειπε ο γιατρος.* κραταω και αυτο επισης, το καλοκαιρι το ενιωθα και γω μετα απο ενα γερο badtrip, την επομενη μερα δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ενιωθα την καρδια μου λες και παει να σπασει. Πηγα για αιματολογικες μετα σε καρδιολογο και μετα νοσοκομειο, ολα βγηκαν κομπλε. Τωρα τι θελω να πω, ο καρδιολογος μου με εστειλε σε ψυχικο κεντρο πηγα εκει αλλα η δουλεια τους ηταν μαπα, μετα βρηκαμε εναν ψυχολογο στον οποιο ειπα τι επαθα και μπλα μπλα μπλα, μου εβγαλε οτι ειχα αγχωδη διαταραχη με στοιχεια κρισης πανικου. Απο βιβλιο που διαβασα λεει οτι το ατομο νιωθει ενα βαρος στο στηθος του και την καρδια του να σφυροκοπα. η γνωμη μου ειναι, ψαξε και εναν ψυχολογο να εισαι χαλαρη/ος

----------


## Macgyver

> φλεβοκομβικη - ο ίδιος τύπος ταχυκαρδίας που έχεις
> και όταν αθλείσαι. είναι φυσιολογικός.
> από την αδρεναλίνη ανεβαίνει τόσο ψιλά.
> εγώ έχω πιάσει 200 παλμούς από τον φόβο.
> δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα από αυτό.
> απλός είναι ενοχλητικό.
> όταν τρέχεις και έχεις το
> ίδιο δεν το δίνεις και τόσο σημασία γιατί είσαι σε κίνηση.


Ακριβως αυτο , φιλε Μηνα , ειναι μια ιατρικη ορολογια για την φυσιολογικα προκαλουμενη ταχυπαλμια , οχι την παθολογικη , εσενα ομως προκαλειται απο το αγχος , οπως παλια . Δεν ειναι λογος νεας ανησυχιας , μια απο τα ιδια . Ο φιλος σου και συναθλητης , Αγγελος .

----------


## zugaki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Πώς ξεπερνάτε τις ταχυπαλμίες; Είχα αντιμετωπίσει και στο παρελθόν το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά εξαφανίστηκαν! Τώρα έχω πάλι δυο μήνες περίπου! Προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι τόσο τώρα αφού δεν είναι κάτι οργανικό και κάπως καλύτερα.
Θεωρείτε ότι η γυμναστική βοηθά;

----------

